# Gaggia Classic 2015 Version Cleaning



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Hey guys, asking for a friend here. Does anybody have advice for maintaining a Gaggia Classic 2015 (RI 9403/11)? Since there is no 3 way valve and a spring valve instead, backflushing is out right?

Is just descaling every 3 months okay?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

As you said, back flushing is out on the newer models without a solenoid valve, just descaling, remove the screen, brass holder and spring valve and give them a clean by hand.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

I see, have you seen any guides on doing this? Also, how often do you do this?


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

Fill the tank to the full mark with a descaler of your choice, personally I use Citric acid, 25g to 1 litre of water. Turn on the machine, no need to get it hot and run 300ml through the grouphead into a container. As the SS boiler is only 200ml this is enough to get descaler into everywhere flushing out the plain water.

Turn off and leave for 30 minutes. While this is descaling remove the shower screen with a posi driver, remove the brass valve holder with a flat blade driver, remove the ball and spring, clean them, do not refit.

After 30 mins, run another 300ml through the steam wand, turn off and wait 20 minutes. After this run the rest of the descaler through until the tank is almost empty. Turn off and remove the tank, clean it and fill with clean water.

Turn on and flush the clean water through the grouphead and wand until almost empty. Refit the spring and ball, brass holder and shower screen. Fill the tank, give the group a flush through and you're ready to go.

I use water with a pH of 7, but I still descale every 3 months


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

mr-bean said:


> Fill the tank to the full mark with a descaler of your choice, personally I use Citric acid, 25g to 1 litre of water. Turn on the machine, no need to get it hot and run 300ml through the grouphead into a container. As the SS boiler is only 200ml this is enough to get descaler into everywhere flushing out the plain water.
> 
> Turn off and leave for 30 minutes. While this is descaling remove the shower screen with a posi driver, remove the brass valve holder with a flat blade driver, remove the ball and spring, clean them, do not refit.
> 
> ...


Ah thank you so much for the help! Just another question, anybody knows what is wrong with this machine?






Regards!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

that is way too fine grind imo. looks like powder. grind coarser, and you need turn the portafilter a little bit more than that when locking. clean the seal around the grouphead as well.


----------



## Gottzi (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah looks too fine and or tamped too firm.


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks for the detailed explanation!


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Hey guys its me again, haven't really been brewing. And haven't gotten around to changing the gasket. Just wondering if this is really a gasket problem since it is a new machine.

Here is another video of the extraction:






I have been looking around, and seems like the only explanation is that. However, is it possible that the gasket is not working well when the machine is new?

Thanks!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ThinkJunket said:


> Hey guys its me again, haven't really been brewing. And haven't gotten around to changing the gasket. Just wondering if this is really a gasket problem since it is a new machine.
> 
> Here is another video of the extraction:


Ot's possible the portafilter isn't locked in quite far enough or possibly a bit of dirt (coffee grounds) stopping a good seal?


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Ot's possible the portafilter isn't locked in quite far enough or possibly a bit of dirt (coffee grounds) stopping a good seal?


Most probably locked quite enough, how do i check for the dirt? Does following this tutorial for changing the gasket, and then check for any coffee grounds suffice?






Thinking if there might be dirt due to choking the machine too many times.


----------



## Simon Pearson (Oct 19, 2018)

Exactly as Mr-Bean recommended, don't forget to flush some descaler through the steam valve as well


----------

